# Faule Passwort



## waldy (25 September 2019)

Hallo,
früher habe ich als einfachste und Faule Passwort 1 bis 6 getippt.

Nur bei schreiben, habe ich auch es bemerkt, wenn muss man ein Wort " Wert " schreiben, es reicht auch nur alle 4 Taste in eine reihe auf die Tastatur in  eine Richtung tippen 

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

Ist das eine Frage oder eine Feststellung?


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

Hallo
das ist ein FAKT!



Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

Ok, das ist also die Antwort auf die Frage die nie gestellt wurde.

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> früher habe ich als einfachste und Faule Passwort 1 bis 6 getippt.



Ich glaube ich spinne,

Waldy du bist echt ein Genie.

Ich habe mich hier gerade im Forum als Waldy angemeldet. Danke für deinen Tipp mit dem Passwort


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)




----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe mich hier gerade im Forum als Waldy angemeldet.



Ich auch....


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

Dann ändere halt mal dein Passwort,

Gruß DeltaMikeAir


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

Hallo,
hm, das ging wirklich ganz sehr Schnell - mit Passwort 

Ich glaube da sind wirklich Echte Programmierer bei uns in Forum angemeldet 

Gruß Waldy


----------



## dingo (25 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> Dann ändere halt mal dein Passwort,
> 
> Gruß DeltaMikeAir



Zitat Chris Sanders:
 Ein Passwort ist nur so schwer zu knacken, wie sein Benutzer selbst….


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

Und die Urzeit von Zitat  muss man nachkorrigieren, Momentan es ist 15 Uhr 02 Minuten


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

Und gezeigt es wurde nach 13 Uhr -  Heute, 13:02


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> Und gezeigt es wurde nach 13 Uhr -  Heute, 13:02



Das muss jetzt wohl auch keiner mehr verstehen. Aber danke für das Unterhaltungsprogram


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

> Das muss jetzt wohl auch keiner mehr verstehen.


 - doch, es ist doch einfach.
Du schreibst ein Betrag in Forum.
Es ist ca. 15 Uhr und ca. 04 Minuten.

Aber oben wird es gezeugt, Betrag wurde geschrieben gegen 13 Uhr 04 Minuten.

Also 2 Stunden Unterschied.

Gruß


----------



## Paul (25 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hm, das ging wirklich ganz sehr Schnell - mit Passwort


Lass mich raten:
Dein neues Passwort ist <wert>


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> - doch, es ist doch einfach.
> Du schreibst ein Betrag in Forum.
> Es ist ca. 15 Uhr und ca. 04 Minuten.
> 
> ...



Man könnte sich jetzt fragen, ist das wirklich Waldy der da schreibt.
Aber man erkennt ja doch eindeutig, das er es ist.


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

> Man könnte sich jetzt fragen, ist das wirklich Waldy der da schreibt


 - ja, ich habe schon Passwort geändert, ich dachte nicht, das mein Passwort wird so schnell geknackt 

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

> das mein Passwort wird so schnell geknackt



Es wurde ja nicht geknackt, du hast es ja selber der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert


----------



## dingo (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man könnte sich jetzt fragen, ist das wirklich Waldy der da schreibt.
> Aber man erkennt ja doch eindeutig, das er es ist.



Hatte auch erst zweifel aber seine Beiträge haben Ihn "authentifiziert"


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

> Es wurde ja nicht geknackt, du hast es ja selber der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert


 - aber es  man muss doch sowieso erst mal drauf kommen auf Gedanke, es ausprobieren 

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2019)

sag mal Waldy, machst du eigentlich Online Banking?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

Na ich sag mal wer 1 + 1 ausrechnen kann, der kommt da sehr schnell drauf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> sag mal Waldy, machst du eigentlich Online Banking?



Lohnt sich nicht mehr, bei Paypal brauchst du auch nicht schauen. Schon leer


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

> sag mal Waldy, machst du eigentlich Online Banking?


 - ja mache ich . Muss ich auch da meine Passwort ändern ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

> Muss ich auch da meine Passwort ändern ?



Ne, lohnt sich nicht mehr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> - ja mache ich . Muss ich auch da meine Passwort ändern ?



Aber schön das du dir hier eine zweite Meinung dazu einholst.


----------



## PN/DP (25 September 2019)

Hallo waldy  



waldy schrieb:


> Du schreibst ein Betrag in Forum.
> Es ist ca. 15 Uhr und ca. 04 Minuten.
> 
> Aber oben wird es gezeugt, Betrag wurde geschrieben gegen 13 Uhr 04 Minuten.


- im Forum einloggen
- dann gehe zu *Benutzerkontrollzentrum* https://www.sps-forum.de/usercp.php 
- Einstellungen > Mein Benutzerkonto > *Einstellungen ändern* https://www.sps-forum.de/profile.php?do=editoptions 
 unten vorletzter Block: *Datum & Zeit*
Zeitzone: (WEZ+1:00) Mitteleuropäische Zeit (MEZ), Berlin, Madrid, Paris
Sommerzeit-Einstellung: Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen

Harald


----------



## waldy (25 September 2019)

> - im Forum einloggen
> - dann gehe zu *Benutzerkontrollzentrum https://www.sps-forum.de/usercp.php
> - Einstellungen > Mein Benutzerkonto > Einstellungen ändern https://www.sps-forum.de/profile.php?do=editoptions
> unten vorletzter Block: Datum & Zeit
> ...



Danke für Tipp, habe s gemacht, eine Stunde fehlt immer noch. Es Zeigt 14 Uhr in Forum, obwohl 15 Uhr ist  tatsächlich.

Gruß


----------



## vollmi (25 September 2019)

erinnert mich etwas an diesewelche.


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe mich hier gerade im Forum als Waldy angemeldet.


Und hättest direkt die Gelegenheit nutzen können, das Passwort in ein vorbildliches zu ändern.
Es stimmt also: ServiceWüste Deutschland.


----------



## PN/DP (25 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> habe s gemacht, eine Stunde fehlt immer noch. Es Zeigt 14 Uhr in Forum, obwohl 15 Uhr ist  tatsächlich.


Und wenn Du einstellst: "Sommerzeit-Einstellung: Sommerzeit-Korrektur an" - stimmt dann die angezeigte Zeit des Beitrags?
Wenn Du ausgeloggt bist, stimmt dann die Uhrzeit des Beitrages?
Stimmt die Uhrzeit, die ganz unten auf jeder Seite des Forums angezeigt wird "Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +2. Es ist jetzt 17:07 Uhr."? Wenn Du ausgeloggt bist, und wenn Du eingeloggt bist?

Zeigt die Uhr Deines PC oder Internet-Gerätes die richtige Uhrzeit an? Mit welchem Browser bist Du unterwegs?

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> Dann ändere halt mal dein Passwort,
> 
> Gruß DeltaMikeAir



Hättest du doch grade für ihn machen können


----------



## Chräshe (25 September 2019)

Hallo Waldi,

  schau mal hier, eine sichere Alternative: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg_F5SKw33k


----------



## Tommi (25 September 2019)

Hallo waldy,

komm zum NRW-Stammtisch am 18.10..
Wie damals, als ich noch nicht dabei war.
So weit ist das nicht.


----------



## waldy (26 September 2019)

Hallo
und in welche Stadt findet NRW-Stammtisch am 18.10 statt ?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> und in welche Stadt findet NRW-Stammtisch am 18.10 statt ?
> 
> Gruß



https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch...-nrw-umfrage-termin.html?highlight=stammtisch

https://www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de/


----------



## waldy (26 September 2019)

> 12. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW - Umfrage Termin
> 
> https://www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de/


 - ja, in Bielefeld 



Gruß


----------



## waldy (26 September 2019)

Hallo

Habe heute Meldung bekommen 



> [FONT=&quot]Hallo waldy,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]jemand hat mindestens fünfmal versucht, sich mit Ihrem Benutzerkonto bei SPS-Forum - Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik anzumelden. Dabei wurde jedes Mal ein falsches Kennwort benutzt. Die nächsten 15 Minuten kann die Person keine weiteren Anmeldeversuche vornehmen.[/FONT]


 - tja, Übung macht Meister 

Übrigens, ich habe meine Passwort aus Dez nach Hex umgewandelt 

vielleicht versuchen mit Krack von Sim  , wer weiss, vielleicht klappt es besser 

Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (26 September 2019)

waldy schrieb:


> dc 62 72 69 67 65 6e 73 2c 20 69 63 68 20 68 61 62 65 20 6d 65 69 6e 65 20 50 61 73 73 77 6f 72 74 20 61 75 73 20 44 65 7a 20 6e 61 63 68 20 48 65 78 20 75 6d 67 65 77 61 6e 64 65 6c 74 :smile:




```
53 75 70 65 72 20 49 64 65 65 2c 20 57 61 6c 64 79 21 
47 72 75 73 73 2c 20 48 65 69 6e 69 6c 65 69 6e 69 
50 53 3a 
48 61 62 65 20 6d 65 69 6e 65 20 41 6e 74 77 6f 72 74 20 69 6e 20 41 53 43 49 49 20 75 6d 67 65 48 45 58 74 2c 20 64 61 6d 69 74 20 65 73 20 6e 69 65 6d 61 6e 64 20 65 72 66 e4 68 72 74 21
```


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Dezember 2021)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich spinne,
> 
> Waldy du bist echt ein Genie.
> 
> ...


der war echt gut


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2021)

Bleibt die Frage: Wo ist Waldy? Von Aliens entführt? Unter falschem Namen angemeldet? Irgendwo, wo es kein WAN gibt? Es war am Wochenende recht langweilig.


----------



## infomike (20 Dezember 2021)

Wahrscheinlich hat sich Waldy eine neue Uhr gekauft.


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2021)

Wochentag falsch eingestellt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2021)

Nein er hat das Passwort auf seiner neuen Festplatte 
gespeichert, diese zum Test fallen lassen.
Ist kaputt gegangen.


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2021)

sehr wahrscheinlich


----------

